# Allie's surgery and update



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, you both have certainly been through it. Sending positive, healing thoughts to you both with many, many years to enjoy your Alllie.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I am so sorry you are going through this. Prayers for both YOU and ALLIE, during these tough times.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Allie came thru the surgery so well and has a good diagnosis. We will keep both of you in our prayers during the next couple of months for everything.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like Allie is a real brave fighter. Give her lots of lovin' when she gets home. She will be in our thoughts.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Allie sounds like a wonderfully brave girl. She and you will be in my thoughts. Please post updates.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks all, I appreciate the kind thoughts.. the first day they don't like the family to come around because the dog will try to do too much. I respect that.
I'm going crazy with the stress of it though.. I had dreams last night of her, and just prayed that she would have a good night and tried to telepathically pass that on to her. Worked didn't it?? hehehe..

Diagnosis? We really don't know yet, the margins are clear right now. The pathology still has to come back.. there are no guarantees on it. I'm still betting on chondrosarcoma.
Allie right now is a very, very brave dog and very special. I will be spoiling her to pieces!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a good pathology report for Allie. Wishing you much more time with your beloved girl and successful surgery for you when you need it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thatgirl is a trooper from the gitgo. Hoping and praying she has many many years with you. That is one toughsurgery she went thru.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I miss her so much! The weather is bad on the passes so I can't drive there today, I'm going to wait until tomorrow.. I also have to wait to hear what they say about her release date. 
I just called for a status update and the vet student wasn't available, so I haven't heard whether she made it outside yet or not... for a tinkle break. How she is handling things and how much care she needs will make a big impact on how I transport her back to Kirkland.
sigh.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> Thatgirl is a trooper from the gitgo. Hoping and praying she has many many years with you. That is one toughsurgery she went thru.


NO kidding! She is a tough, brave girl. I had no idea that dogs could bounce back as quickly as she is right now.

update.. just got a call back, Allie is doing fantastic.. the chest draining is less, and we talked about this type of surgery and whether a person should put a pet through this kind of trauma.. and I feel that it was the right thing to do with Allie being a young dog, and that's the reason that she is bouncing back so well. She did go outside to potty, and they have already switched her over to oral pain meds, caused she was whining a little this morning. But, all in all she is doing great! 
Thanks to the staff at WSU!

Can I ask what I could do as a thank you for the staff at WSU? There are so many involved.. students, the teacher that actually performed the surgery, the residents that have watched over Allie.. 

PS- kind of funny in a weird way, the one resident was saying when she called about the surgery.. she was soo happy she reminded me of 'Gray's Anatomy' she was saying "this surgery was so fun" that I could imagine the students lining up and fighting to be in the OR! They only perform 5 or 6 of these surgeries a year!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Wow, I am so sorry you are going through this. Prayers for both YOU and ALLIE, during these tough times.


That's exactly what I was thinking! And I'll admit a soft spot here as I have an Allie also and she is my special one...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Paws & fingers crossed for a speedy recovery


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

All teaching hospital docs and students are always on the go, so food (homemade cookies, brownies or something along that line) is always gratefully received. That also covers all of them, so you don't have to think up individual thank-yous. Fingers crossed that Allie recovers completely and quickly.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You are both very brave. I hope she comes home soon for you, you both need each other.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Allie is doing so well after surgery. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Give Allie a big hug when she comes home.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so happy to hear Allie came thru her surgery well, hoping for a good pathology report for her.

I will be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure you can't wait to have her home with you again.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> All teaching hospital docs and students are always on the go, so food (homemade cookies, brownies or something along that line) is always gratefully received. That also covers all of them, so you don't have to think up individual thank-yous. Fingers crossed that Allie recovers completely and quickly.


I'm traveling across the state, do you think that if I went to Safeway and picked up muffins for the morning crew and cookies for the evening crew.. or even a nice bakery to pick up the items.. would that suffice.. it's food and I think even hunger would make them happy?

Thoughts?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie said:


> I'm traveling across the state, do you think that if I went to Safeway and picked up muffins for the morning crew and cookies for the evening crew.. or even a nice bakery to pick up the items.. would that suffice.. it's food and I think even hunger would make them happy?
> 
> Thoughts?


Heck yeah!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi there.. Carole or other mod, can you move this to the cancer thread?

I didn't read through all the topics and I think that Allie's surgery would fit better there..
Thanks!
And thanks for the thumbs up on the muffins and cookies idea.. thats what I'll do for the staff and students.. free food always works!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> I am so happy to hear Allie came thru her surgery well, hoping for a good pathology report for her.
> 
> I will be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure you can't wait to have her home with you again.


I miss her terribly. I have to wait till tomorrow afternoon to see her.. and maybe as late as Wednesday to bring her home. sigh.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Allie in our prayers. Hope she is home with you soon,


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts for you and Allie. I'm hoping she is home and gets a good report soon.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, how I love happy "middles!" Moving forward to a happy "ending". I hope and pray that the path lab comes back with a good report and that your girl is home with you very soon. 

Bless your heart! All you've gone through and are going to go through. It's awesome that your girl will be there by your side.

Here's to many more years than one with Allie.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> Oh, how I love happy "middles!" Moving forward to a happy "ending". I hope and pray that the path lab comes back with a good report and that your girl is home with you very soon.
> 
> Bless your heart! All you've gone through and are going to go through. It's awesome that your girl will be there by your side.
> 
> Here's to many more years than one with Allie.


Hey all, I drove over to Pullman, I couldn't find my credit card to rent a car and the flights were full anyways.. I'm kinda of a scatter-brain - I guess that's why I need a brain surgery - HAHA.. a levity here.. I can do that ya know?
I saw Allie and for the first time in a few weeks, they were tears of joy.. and allie went crazy to see me. And me to see her.. we both were sooo happy! I took her for a little walk and we visited for awhile and then we just sat around and I petted her and told her she was a good girl and how proud I am of her. The vet students hung around and then one of the oncologists came and visited for awhile and we all sat around and just visited for awhile. It was really nice. I really feel we have dodged a bullet, but which one? I dunno yet.
BUT, I have my girl, and she has me for some time.. she has to stay for awhile longer.. the draining is down from 200ML a day to 50 in 12hr, and that's good, but 200ML was for a 24HR period and the 50ML was in 12HR.. so while it's good it's not good enough, not yet to bring her home, not yet.
One drain came out, but she looks remarkable considering what she went through. 
She tried to come through the door with me.. so she hasn't transferred her affection to someone else yet, even though they are so nice here.
I go see her again tomorrow..I 'm just so delighted... I imagine you can see it here on this post. 
OH, she is shaved from her neck, down her front leg - left side and along her left side and her bandage goes all around her body. I haven't seen her battle scar yet, but to me, she's beautiful!

Thanks for all your kind thoughts.. and yep, right now.. this is a good middle. I take good news for what it's worth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear Allie's good news.

It sounds like she is at a really good clinic and I am sure they know she is special.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery and good path report.

My old guy had his spleen and a stomach tumor removed almost a year ago. He is 10 - 12 and bounced back in no time. The scar will most likely not be noticeable at all once Allie's hair grows back. Of course, she will be beautiful regardless.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad all is going well with Allie. Hope she will be home with you soon. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm so happy to hear Allie's good news.
> 
> It sounds like she is at a really good clinic and I am sure they know she is special.
> 
> I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery and good path report.


I'll second that!

Hooray ALLIE!

.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news that your girl's bouncing and wagging at her momma. Hopefully, the draining will dry up more today and you can get Allie home where she belongs. I think they always heal faster at home and back in their routine.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for you and Allie. Please keep us informed about Alle and you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like she is really doing well. She is a very strong and brave girl.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Allie said:


> Hey all, I drove over to Pullman, I couldn't find my credit card to rent a car and the flights were full anyways.. I'm kinda of a scatter-brain - I guess that's why I need a brain surgery - HAHA.. a levity here.. I can do that ya know?
> I saw Allie and for the first time in a few weeks, they were tears of joy.. and allie went crazy to see me. And me to see her.. we both were sooo happy! I took her for a little walk and we visited for awhile and then we just sat around and I petted her and told her she was a good girl and how proud I am of her. The vet students hung around and then one of the oncologists came and visited for awhile and we all sat around and just visited for awhile. It was really nice. I really feel we have dodged a bullet, but which one? I dunno yet.
> BUT, I have my girl, and she has me for some time.. she has to stay for awhile longer.. the draining is down from 200ML a day to 50 in 12hr, and that's good, but 200ML was for a 24HR period and the 50ML was in 12HR.. so while it's good it's not good enough, not yet to bring her home, not yet.
> One drain came out, but she looks remarkable considering what she went through.
> ...


This made me cry. I'm so happy for both of you and so glad she's doing so well.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, made it back from Pullman. Allie stays at WSU. I know that she has to, she just isn't ready medically speaking, the draining isn't done yet. The drainage has decreased a lot, but still one chest tube is still in there, and so until that comes out, she stays put. It's hard to leave her, but she's getting awesome care there, I know she'll be coming home soon!

Allie would go back to ICU when I walked her back to the door. She really gets spoiled there. I had brought her kibble with me last week, and they mix that with baby food, either turkey or a beef puree.

She has been smiling a lot! You know the Golden smile they have? I know you guys do. A lot more than before the surgery.. even though she wasn't lethargic before surgery. Nothing I could put my finger on, just wasn't as happy as she is acting now. 
I have to leave her in Pullman at least until Wednesday. There isn't a chance that she would be released tomorrow. It will be more likely Thursday or even Friday. I hope I don't have to wait more than that! By Thursday it will be 7 days since surgery. I was told originally it would be 3-4 days.. wow has that estimate changed!
IF it's a osteosarcoma, we start chemo 14day after surgery, or if it's fast moving chondrosarcoma. If it's chondrosarcoma, she 'golden'.

Thanks for reading my posts.. I feel like I'm talking to others that have been there, or someone that may have to travel this road someday. I am so thankful for the support.

I'll post a picture in a bit of her 'haircut' and her bandage.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> This made me cry. I'm so happy for both of you and so glad she's doing so well.


Thanks duke's momma.. I so understand.. I cried tears of happiness when I saw her, and I cry when I read posts here too..

Thanks for caring.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so glad Allie is doing well, I can see her smiling and charming everyone at the hospital!

Continued prayers for her complete recovery and a good path report.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Napa! I appreciate the prayers.. we'll take 'em all. 

I can't figure out where my uploads went. I have IMG's but not www. what's up? I would love to show a pic of what Allie went through.. it's actually interesting. I'm proud of my brave girl!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/pictures/6/9/8/4/img_0208_981923_thumb.jpg


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

These aren't the best cause I took the pic with my phone, but I wanted a pic one of her in the hospital. She actually was pretty happy but I was trying to push her away a bit so I could get her face in the picture too, and she didn't like that.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gosh--she's such a sweetie!

The gang here SE of Pittsburgh send sloppy smooches to Allie and to you!

We hope she continues to improve--and that your future surgery will go even better.

SJ


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the other image for you.










Goodness, that's quite a buzz!

We look forward to your continuing updates!

Here is the first one "supersized" so that we can see her sweet face, I hope that you don't mind. 










:wavey:


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

They had to shave that much.. I guess.. cause of taking some muscle horizontally and laying vertically where the ribs were taken. HUGE surgery. She is recovering nicely, she doesn't seem to be in pain, and the only restrictions she will have is that she shouldn't run in the woods where she might be stuck by a tree branch. We don't do that anyways..

She does have a sweet face. I like it better when she's smiling. I imagine that she doesn't particularly like it when I was trying to keep her at arm's length to get the picture of her... she's likes to be close 

Other than the bandage the shaved body, she is my girl, and I really think I did the right thing. She went on a small walk again this morning with me, and she even tried to trot. She keeps trying to jump into my lap. I guess she thinks she's still a lap dog.

I'm still glad she's here. Our dogs are so special and I imagine we would do just about anything to keep them around.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Still draining 160ML during the 24 hours. They are considering taking the drain out, a drain would typically drain about 100ML, so we are getting close!
Looks like Wednesday? The vet college ran out of my food for her, and she is being rather finicky, doesn't want _their_ food. So, I better put some food in my bag so I don't forget her food.. now I guess she's gonna get skinny till I get there, huh?


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> Gosh--she's such a sweetie!
> 
> The gang here SE of Pittsburgh send sloppy smooches to Allie and to you!
> 
> ...


I got them! That must of been the 'extras' Allie was giving to me.. she normally doesn't give out the 'kisses' but boy oh boy was she ever giving them out in the first day!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got the call, Allie can come home tomorrow! YAY!! Last chest tube came out today!!
I'm so happy, my girl has been in hospital for 6 days by tomorrow, I'm so excited that I get to spring her out..

Now to find a t-shirt to fit her body.. I think kids XL??

Oh, the staff in ICU clapped when the chest tube came out.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Yay!! I am so happy for you!!!!! I bet you cant wait for tomorrow to get here!!!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

NO, I can't .. and how do I get t-shirts to fit a dog?? does anyone really know? and they said she would have a body sock.. and that would be fitting over the bandage. I guess they would help me with the t-shirt issue, right? I'll bring scissors.. just in case..


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for Allie and for you! If the tee shirt is too big and hangs down, you can tie the excess in a knot over her back or use a rubber band to contain the excess material. Drive safely tomorrow and remember to take your camera for a photo with her docs, students and all the caregivers


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Hooray for Allie and for you! If the tee shirt is too big and hangs down, you can tie the excess in a knot over her back or use a rubber band to contain the excess material. Drive safely tomorrow and remember to take your camera for a photo with her docs, students and all the caregivers


What about the arms??? That's what I'm worried about..

Thanks good thinking! 
I was just thinking of a picture of the staff that has cared for her as if she were their own. I know Allie has a cheering squad, here, IRL with family-friends, and over at WSU. I plan to buy a t-shirt for her that has WSU on it for the picture. I hope that the teacher that did the actual surgery is there. She isn't around a lot; I will just ask for her.. 
I know the oncologist came in special on Sunday just to speak to me. That I thought was very sweet.
I took in doughnuts and muffins the other day and it was pretty funny. I didn't want to sit in the waiting room with them on my lap, so I sat them up on the counter, away from everyone. 
I told the oncologist that I put them there, and she went over straight away and grabbed them she walked them back to the ICU for the staff. I haven't seen the ICU area, but I gather it's pretty big. 
I just think the world of them over them. You can imagine...
IF things aren't good and I have to go back every two weeks, well I guess I'll get to know them even better, but I can't think of more capable hands and minds and hearts to have Allie to be cared for with.

I post a pic of Allie when I get her back.. to me.

And of our progress as we get along.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just reading all this now. Wow what a brave , sweet girl you have there. It sounds like things are going well. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. My girls wear T shirts all the time. I use a ladies small or a child's Large. Be really careful when she is outside, she will get sunburned really easily, even now in the winter. Thank you for all your updates, you are doing a wonderful job. Can wait to hear she's back home!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Today's the day! Yippee! Now the errands I have to run, and the looong drive that I hate to do.. blah, blah. But I got a call from the vet hospital and Allie is doing so well, and she is just on the tramadol and no leakage, and maybe this means the healing is going well.. no pathology back yet. 
One hurdle left. prayers sent up..


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What great news!! I am sure Allie will be thrilled to be home. Prayers for a quick recovery and a good report. Please let us know how she is doing. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a quick stop at the rest area should be there in a couple of hours yay!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Be careful and give that sweetheart an ear rub from her Dallas pals.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking for an update


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked her up at WSU.. and they allowed me to take a picture of all involved. I'll post a picture in my gallery in a bit. I won't post in the public thread since I don't have permission to do so. 
If you want to view the staff that cared for Allie you can see the staff by clicking on the images link. I should have it done by morning. It was a horrendous drive at times. It was so foggy that I couldn't see the exit signs until I was right up on them. I hate that! So it took me much, much longer than I thought it would. I'm totally stressed and my muscles are tighter than a drum.
I just called on her, they wrapped her pretty tight with the bandage, and then the body sock. While she is sleeping and I gave her the tramadol, she is breathing rapidly and kinda heaving.. I called the emergency number just to make sure. I don't want anything happening now. We go back tomorrow morning anyways. I'm sure that things will be right before we leave tomorrow.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wishing you and your girl a peaceful night


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I ended up taking her to the ER tonight.. I didn't like the rapid breathing she was doing. She is just fine, her heart and lungs are just fine. The doc there said since she was just discharged they wouldn't charge an ER visit; aren't they great! I just love them 

Allie is sleeping peacefully at the foot of the bed, no bed hopping tonight.
Thanks for the peaceful wishes.. I caught them. If Allie sleeps, I sleep..


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent news and I can appreciate/understand your un-easy-ness with her breathing the first night.

Hoping that all continues well!

.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again, we are on our way, again. I woke up in pain today, and thought I cannot do this.. drive another close to five hours. The drive just about did me in.
Well, some coffee, food and I decided to buck up and just do it. We stopped at the vet college and said "hi" and our goodbye's and made our way over towards the pass. 
I'm stopping a lot to not wear myself out. It's just wonderful to have her back!
I'll post some pics when she gets the bandage off.
Hugs to all..


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

We made it. The pass was snowy and beautiful, not 'bare and wet' as the travelers info said. There was about a half inch of unplowed snow on the ground and traffic was moving slowly and safely along.
Allie slept most of the way back. I would call out her name and make sure she was still okay in the back.
I did stop at my son and DIL and saw the babies for awhile and my DIL fed me  before I drove the final few miles home.
Now I"m in bed and Allie is resting comfortably beside me. Two more days and the bandage comes off.

I put a new t-shirt on her and she looks fashionable. HAHAHA!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Clairesfriend? I sent you an email.. please look for it, you are very kind!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Home Allie!!!! You and your Mama get some rest now !!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you and Allie are home and she is doing well. Keeping you both inour prayers. I hope Allie heals quickly and continues to feel better. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you are both home safe and sound.

the drive sounds scary to me. In part because I live in the south and can't drive in snow......

I hope you and Allie have a peaceful night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

la==
allie jumped up on the bed  and helped me type this 

She's not supposed to jump, but still she did, and I couldn't stop her. Doggone it! Anyways, I have some questions for you guys.. ones that have gone through this and through the grace of good vets, good technology and yes, the grace of God, received more time with your beloved pet... I know even if the histopath report comes back with the better of the two sarcoma's, that I'm still going to be watching her like a hawk.. will I ever relax with the time I'm given with her? Be it a year or three?

She is doing soo well, her bandage comes off in a day or two, I've had to chance to scratch under the bandage and there's a plastic covering over the stitches.

She is starting to go down the stairs as gingerly and she goes up them. Her tail thumping from side to side as she gets down stairs to get to her food, outside to go _somewhere_, anywhere..

Well, that's my update.. Allie is grooming her feet in preparation to leave this morning, and I have to run errands.

Oh, her bandage is a beautiful coral color that is more suited for the beaches in Mexico or Hawai'i. HAHA..


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so glad you are both home safe and sound.
> 
> the drive sounds scary to me. In part because I live in the south and can't drive in snow......
> 
> I hope you and Allie have a peaceful night and sweet dreams.


I've grown up driving around in snow, and it's kind of second nature. But I still don't like it. 

Sleeping? Well, I keep checking Allie to make sure she's okay throughout the night, just like a sick child.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Allie is healing and feeling better!

Tasha has been in remission for a little over a year. I still watch her like a hawk but the longer she is in remission the more you relax a little. I think you remember to appreciate the time you have. I was worried about this when DH was diagnosed 5 years ago but again as time goes on it does not consume you every day. I definitely try to remember that everything we do is a gift and try not to sweat the small stuff. Enjoy your time with Allie. It is a gift. Remember to live every day!! I pray that you have many many more wonderful years together.

Give Allie a hug and a kiss from us!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

As time goes on without recurrence or new symptoms you begin to relax but I have a new sense of urgency whenever I stumble upon anything new on either of my dogs, and I check them frequently. Even the smallest lump or bump I have to get checked out by the vet, if even for my own peace of mind. I have been lucky so far in that everything is status quo, for now....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My angel Cody had degenerative myelopathy, essentially canine MS (kind of, but symptoms are similar). While I continued to notice each little thing that indicated a decline, after a couple of weeks, I decided to celebrate each day as a "new normal". I stopped regretting what he could no longer do and instead realized that what he could still do was great, that each moment I still had with him was a gift. You run the risk of ruining the time you have if you let yourself get sad and anticipate what's to come. The pups pick up on your sorrow and tension. When I needed to cry, I went into the bathroom so Cody wouldn't know. I have all fingers and toes crossed here that you and Allie have many more memories to make and the time to make them. Remember to take care of yourself during all this....and sleep is part of it!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The big bandage is off, and now, just the plastic covering over the sterile gauze. I stopped at the vet's yesterday to see if they could take out the staples on Monday or Tuesday.
I'm wondering if I should refill her tramadol? I gave her last two to her last night, and the bottle says -1- refill. Do I go to a regular pharmacy? Vets can fill it too, right?
She sometimes pants that she's in pain, and also she is limping a bit. I don't know what that means, but when the staples come out, I'll ask those questions. I've a day to wait at the least. I don't think I've asked her to do too much.. she does have a lot of stairs. Going up, no problem, but first thing in the morning, she just puts her head down and looks at them like they might be a mountain at times. The weight is going all on the front legs, and the rib re-section is right behind the left leg. 
Allie is surgery was 1/6/2010 and so it's 11 days. She's supposed to not be doing some of things she is doing, like jumping on the bed. She can slide off very well. It's maneuvering down steps/stairs/bed/out of the car. 
If she doesn't feel like doing them, she doesn't and just lays there and watches me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just had got the courage to read other threads in this section and I'm so glad to hear your girl is doing so well. We are now at 4 days post op (splenectomy) on our 12.5 y/o Barkley and some of Allie's behaviors are sounding just like Barkley's. 

We too have stairs and Barkley insists on coming upstairs. He knocked a baby gate over yesterday. Going up seems to be okay, but getting down is more troublesome for him. I watched him jump on the sofa last night--a little more difficult but he was determined. These dogs are amazing examples of perserverance.

Hang in there Allie--you are inspiring our little guy! I hope you two have many happy and good days to celebrate!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I just had got the courage to read other threads in this section and I'm so glad to hear your girl is doing so well. We are now at 4 days post op (splenectomy) on our 12.5 y/o Barkley and some of Allie's behaviors are sounding just like Barkley's.
> 
> We too have stairs and Barkley insists on coming upstairs. He knocked a baby gate over yesterday. Going up seems to be okay, but getting down is more troublesome for him. I watched him jump on the sofa last night--a little more difficult but he was determined. These dogs are amazing examples of perserverance.
> 
> Hang in there Allie--you are inspiring our little guy! I hope you two have many happy and good days to celebrate!


Hey.. YES..I put a box at the bottom of the stairs in hopes that Allie would see that as an obstacle the first day we got home, nope.. Allie jumped over it. 
I gave up I didn't want her jumping that high.
They are an inspiration aren't they?
I know exactly what you mean.. I didn't want to read the threads about cancer, then 'bam' it's us... even though we didn't want it..didn't ask for it, but we have to learn about it..


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sad, upset... since it's MLK day, I won't find out anything, I can't get a refill on Allie's pain meds, and it's just disappointing.
I wanna cry. I've been waiting all this time, and pinning a lot on today, and being strong and now ... nothing.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Allie*

A local ER vet should be able to fill 
that. Sorry you are going through this , I think the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Allie said:


> I'm sad, upset... since it's MLK day, I won't find out anything, I can't get a refill on Allie's pain meds, and it's just disappointing.
> I wanna cry. I've been waiting all this time, and pinning a lot on today, and being strong and now ... nothing.


I'm sorry - it sucks! I hope that today is a much better day for you and you get some answers!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Still no word. I left a message.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking for updates?? Hang in there, I know it's hard


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope today was better and you got Allie's pain med refilled for your peace of mind.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

All day, no call back  I have called the pharmacy, called the main number, they connected me to someone I have never heard of, left a message and _they_ never called me back. I don't know what to say or do.
I feel I have been just dropped off the planet. I have had nothing but good things to say about WSU, but this whole results with the histopathology is getting me down, and I don't know what to say or do at this point. I don't have an email to contact, I have many business cards but all the same phone number which I have called a lot today. No one has called me back. I don't know what to do at this point.

Strange.

Good news though.. Allie got her staples out today, and the incision site is healing very well, and Allie doesn't seem to be in pain. She is moving better. I think the staples were hurting her when she moved and now that they're out.. she can move more freely.
Allie is resting good
So that's good! 
I would just love the results of the path report. The report is supposed to go to the surgical vet services which is not my regular vet and they charge 125 for a consultation. I'm back at my regular vet, and they aren't faxing the surgical report to them. I wish I could get WSU to send the report to the regular vet. 
So that's good!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you get results today. I'm getting a little more nervous with each passing day myself. If it's good news I want to celebrate and if it's bad I want to get going on a plan of action to help my boy fight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have absolutely no facts on which I base this, but I've always thought (maybe it's just what I want to think) that the longer the pathology takes to come back, the less likely it's REAL bad news. I think the really bad stuff comes back right away.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
Hope you and DallasGold both get your answers today, and that they are good!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have absolutely no facts on which I base this, but I've always thought (maybe it's just what I want to think) that the longer the pathology takes to come back, the less likely it's REAL bad news. I think the really bad stuff comes back right away.
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> Hope you and DallasGold both get your answers today, and that they are good!


I really like your story! Let's hope it turns out you are 100% correct for both Allie and Barkley!

Barkley's surgery was on a Friday before a long holiday weekend. If the lab didn't work Sat/Sun/Monday then I bet I have a little longer to wait, though it could be today. If a benign diagnosis comes back I'm willing to wait...


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I have the right phone number. I spoke to someone in Surgery and she apologized for not calling me back yesterday. The results are still not in.
She will speak to the surgeons and find out why, and get back to me.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I really like your story! Let's hope it turns out you are 100% correct for both Allie and Barkley!
> 
> Barkley's surgery was on a Friday before a long holiday weekend. If the lab didn't work Sat/Sun/Monday then I bet I have a little longer to wait, though it could be today. If a benign diagnosis comes back I'm willing to wait...


me too.. I don't know why it's taking so long. But, if it's to make sure, and it's a better of the diagnosis, well I'll take it!
I'm keeping a good thought for Barkley!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Allie said:


> me too.. I don't know why it's taking so long. But, if it's to make sure, and it's a better of the diagnosis, well I'll take it!
> I'm keeping a good thought for Barkley!


I've gotten 3 phone calls from our vet today (how is Toby doing with his bordatella booster, is Barkley coming tomorrow for his appointment, and Barkley's new food is ready for pick up)....normally I don't mind these courtesy calls because sometimes I forget appointments. Today however, whenever their name appears on my caller ID my heart races. Hubby just got home and he feels the same way! I asked a nurse about the usual time frame for pathology and she said it could be anytime but usually 4 or 5 business days. The absolute earliest we might hear will probably be late tomorrow or Friday. We've decided to just bide our time and concentrate on how happy he is today, how he conned us into taking a longer potty break walk and how he looks so cute in his cone head. 

Still thinking good positive vibes and thoughts/prayers for Allie!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for good results for Allie and Barkley.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Allie and Barkley in our prayers. Hoping for good reports.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping positive thoughts for good news for Allie


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

You're right. Allie is in the clear. Slow growing chondrosarcoma. The vet called and said that Allie will die of something OTHER than this. YAY!!

However, I had to take her back to the vet today, she has a seroma, she has fluid build up.. I am to apply hot moist compresses to the area. I think she has done too much too soon.

Never a dull moment. She got a refill on her trammies. So at least she won't have pain from this.
Thanks so much for everything... this is so great for support, and if anyone has experience with a seroma.. please pass on the information on how long it took to go away.
Thanks all!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you got good news. How is Allie feeling?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy for good news.  Hug Allie for us! Good girl, Allie!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So glad your news is good about Allie. Now, we wait for Barkeleys' hopefully good news.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I just wanted to update Allie. She is doing marvelous. She is so happy, talking her whoo whoo talk in the morning, and a growl when she wants out. She outwalks me again! I know that now, she was under the weather.. and couldn't tell me what was wrong with her. She lagged behind me at the end of the walk. I was near tears before I get her into the vet college. 
She is herself once again.

I pray for all good outcomes. This is a scary thing to go through, and we should never have to go through this alone. I did physically go through this alone, my DH works in AK, and I drove three times over the mountain passes, never knowing exactly what I would encounter, and my health isn't the best. 
I did it for her. And I'm glad I did. But, I'm exhausted, and Allie is doing great.

AND yes, now we pray for good outcomes for Barkley!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear Allie's feeling better, hope you are soon too !!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Allie said:


> I just wanted to update Allie. She is doing marvelous. She is so happy, talking her whoo whoo talk in the morning, and a growl when she wants out. She outwalks me again! I know that now, she was under the weather.. and couldn't tell me what was wrong with her. She lagged behind me at the end of the walk. I was near tears before I get her into the vet college.
> She is herself once again.
> 
> I pray for all good outcomes. This is a scary thing to go through, and we should never have to go through this alone. I did physically go through this alone, my DH works in AK, and I drove three times over the mountain passes, never knowing exactly what I would encounter, and my health isn't the best.
> ...


 
You have been through so much, and I'm happy Allie is doing so well. She's a fighter and a great inspiration. I know that must be a huge load off your shoulders. I hope you are taking care of yourself--these things can really add to the stress level and lower the immunity. Are you still facing a brain surgery soon? Prayers and good thoughts go out to you. Thanks for the good thoughts for Barkley. We know his diagnosis is terminal but as long as he is willing to fight and lives a good quality life we plan to help him fight. Right now he's doing so well and we are so happy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Allie is doing well. We will keep you both in our prayers. Give her a big hug.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> You have been through so much, and I'm happy Allie is doing so well. She's a fighter and a great inspiration. I know that must be a huge load off your shoulders. I hope you are taking care of yourself--these things can really add to the stress level and lower the immunity. Are you still facing a brain surgery soon? Prayers and good thoughts go out to you. Thanks for the good thoughts for Barkley. We know his diagnosis is terminal but as long as he is willing to fight and lives a good quality life we plan to help him fight. Right now he's doing so well and we are so happy.


You're right. I've had bronchitis got a bit better, then a week later hit again, and now the doc says it's pneumonia. So, back on the antibiotics.

Yes, I have to wait until my DH gets home from his work in AK to have the pre-surgical consult. That's scheduled for March 18th at this point. I want my DH to hear what went wrong with the first surgery. We'll schedule the surgery after we hear what the neurosurgeon needs to do in there. I'm not looking forward to it all. The angiogram discovered a brain aneurysm, so that's not good. I'm unsure if they will coil that first, or if I will have the revision surgery first. The aneurysm is something that is small and can wait and watch according to the interventional radiologist that did the angiogram.
Well, I've written a novel, I'm sure that there is a better place for this, but you asked.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, Allie is snoring on the bed. She is sooo back to herself. I love this dog!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie said:


> Aw, Allie is snoring on the bed. She is sooo back to herself. I love this dog!


It is so super nice and wonderful to see posts like these! They make us so happy to see that things are going well, so far!

:--big_grin: :--happy:

.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie's chondrosarcoma is back - she has a rare cancer - she is a fighter - I did a search and she is the only dog on here that has this cancer here - the good news is that she has survived three and half years with no chemo - no drugs - although she had her spleen removed February 13, 2013.
I'm updating this thread so anyone searching the inner tubes for chondrosarcoma will ind this update so that they will have hope that if found early that they will have hope too. Agressive treatment - such as surgery, and good surgeons - when I had Allie's ribs removed and muscles moved from her spine to her rib area will provide hope and more life to a pet.
I don't know how much longer I will have with Allie - All I know is that every day I have longer with Allie is great - and no more pain for Allie is good for her.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh - 3 years almost to the day that I posted that update from Allie rib surgery. Crazy world of cancer. I didn't realize how right on the WSU vet college was.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> Allie's chondrosarcoma is back - she has a rare cancer - she is a fighter - I did a search and she is the only dog on here that has this cancer here - the good news is that she has survived three and half years with no chemo - no drugs - although she had her spleen removed February 13, 2013.
> I'm updating this thread so anyone searching the inner tubes for chondrosarcoma will ind this update so that they will have hope that if found early that they will have hope too. Agressive treatment - such as surgery, and good surgeons - when I had Allie's ribs removed and muscles moved from her spine to her rib area will provide hope and more life to a pet.
> I don't know how much longer I will have with Allie - All I know is that every day I have longer with Allie is great - and no more pain for Allie is good for her.


How thoughtful and kind of you to post here so if another person is researching chondrosarcoma, they will find Allie's story living with it.
Praying that Allie and you have many, many, more years together!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I went back to your original post and read Allie's story. Three years is absolutely amazing. I hope you have more years to come.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is Allie resting comfortably with new sister Bailey!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow amazing three years....and to many more!!! I love the picture of Allie and Bailey


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for the update, this is what make this forum invaluable! I joined this forum looking for advice on surgery outcomes. You girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

I love the picture of Allie and Bailey!
Prayers for many more wonderful years!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

The girls are beautiful!! Best wishes to Allie!!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Tomorrow we get the staples out. I'm going to ask the tough questions. You know - the expectancy since last time we got so much time from her and what to look for - similar to last time? Be hyper vigilant like this time?
Will horrid disease speed up? This friend - this helper - this extra special person dog is everything a dog could be to a person. Amazing dog to me!
Bailey could learn a lot from this beautiful girl!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> Thank you for the update, this is what make this forum invaluable! I joined this forum looking for advice on surgery outcomes. You girls are gorgeous!


Thanks - when I searched on line over three years ago there wasn't much in the way of personal stories and outcomes - even now it's hard to find personal stories of outcomes. That's what I was looking for and would if I were in the early stages of research.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> Tomorrow we get the staples out. I'm going to ask the tough questions. You know - the expectancy since last time we got so much time from her and what to look for - similar to last time? Be hyper vigilant like this time?
> Will horrid disease speed up? This friend - this helper - this extra special person dog is everything a dog could be to a person. Amazing dog to me!
> Bailey could learn a lot from this beautiful girl!


Please let us know what the vet says and please give Allie and Bailey some BIG HUGS AND KISSES!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When you ask your questions, remember to ask about managing pain. Someone else has been heartsick lately over feeling that this issue wasn't handled well.

Please do keep us posted.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Well - back from the vet and she says that her activity level and how happy Allie is an indication of what; if any pain she is in - I have rimadyl for Allie and continuing as per instructions to give her that until it's gone.
She is doing great, however staples won't come out until Saturday. I have confidence in this vet and how Allie is feeling - I think I have been through so much with Allie that I will be hyper-vigilant about Allie's pain - and right now I think Allie is more herself and I think I missed signs early on - activity levels and such.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> Well - back from the vet and she says that her activity level and how happy Allie is an indication of what; if any pain she is in - I have rimadyl for Allie and continuing as per instructions to give her that until it's gone.
> She is doing great, however staples won't come out until Saturday. I have confidence in this vet and how Allie is feeling - I think I have been through so much with Allie that I will be hyper-vigilant about Allie's pain - and right now I think Allie is more herself and I think I missed signs early on - activity levels and such.


So glad that the vet visit went well and that Allie is feeling good!
Please keep us posted!
Give her some big kisses for me!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it went well and Allie is happy and is doing well. Keeping her in our thoughts for much time ahead.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Lots of positive thoughts going to Allie (and you) as she recovers from the surgery. Having a good relationship with your vet is a great thing. May Allie feel better and better as the days go by.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Checking in on Allie!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

staples out today at 11:30 ! Bailey gets her first check-up with the vet!
Be back later with updates on Allie! She is playing and frolicking around Bailey!


----------

